# Loaded Guns After Shooting Hours



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

lodge lounger said:


> . . . And regarding the question about whether rounds in the magazine but not in the chamber is considered unloaded, no. Chambered or not, rounds in the magazine = loaded,. . . .


In general I agree with you, but not on this point. An empty chamber is an unloaded weapon.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Tilden Hunter said:


> In general I agree with you, but not on this point. An empty chamber is an unloaded weapon.


I've had 3 CO's say the same thing. It's only loaded if you have 1 in the chamber.


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I stand corrected. But still not willing to take the chance.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

lodge lounger said:


> I wonder how many folks that grouse about how the law should be ever do anything to change it? If you choose to hunt, follow the laws. If you feel the laws need changing, work to change them. And regarding the question about whether rounds in the magazine but not in the chamber is considered unloaded, no. Chambered or not, rounds in the magazine = loaded, assuming the magazine is in the firearm.
> 
> I agree, btw, unloading on stand after legal shooting time is inconvenient, was more so when I hunted with an 870. With my 77/44, not a big deal.


The law on an unloaded firearm during while in the field after hunting hours is different from the law on firearms in vehicles.

Page 21 of the Hunting Digest.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf
*Transporting Firearms, Crossbows, and Bows and Arrows 
*
These rules apply whether your vehicle is parked, stopped, or moving.* Firearms must be unloaded in the barrel*, and all arrows must be in a quiver when a hunter is afield outside the legal hunting hours. At all times when carried in or on a motor vehicle, including snowmobiles:
• *Rifles, shotguns, muzzleloaders, and other firearms must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine* and enclosed in a case or carried in the trunk of a vehicle on private or public property, whether your vehicle is parked, stopped, or moving.


https://www.michigan.gov/documents/ChapterII_128574_7.pdf

*Wildlife Conservation Order (Updated 07/17/2019)*

*Chapter II General Hunting and Trapping Regulations*

*2.5 Hunting hours, exceptions; prohibited activities.*
(7) Subject to MCL 324.43510, (2) and (3), except during the hunting hours specified in this section and as otherwise provided by subsection (2), a person shall not possess afield a firearm *unless it is unloaded in the barrel*, or crossbow or a bow and arrow unless all arrows and bolts are placed in a quiver.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

No laws about this on private property.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No laws about this on private property.


My uncle had a CO follow him onto his property one November morning and watched him get out of his truck. The CO then approached him to make sure his gun wasn't loaded. This happened about 20 years ago.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> No laws about this on private property.


The law or rules do not state that it applies only on public land.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

lodge lounger said:


> I stand corrected. But still not willing to take the chance.


If unloading on stand , or just before shooting hours if having left stand and IF the unloading is inconvenient due to rounds skipping about heck west and crooked... your upturned hat laying on the ground with your ejection port facing it's opening from a close distance (while minding your muzzles direction for safety's sake , and ,sigh ,having more hunter orange than your hat (now on the ground) on when required) you can catch most rounds pretty good.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Petronius said:


> Some people are scared they will be attacked by bears, wolves, and cougars.


For these people , T.V. was invented


----------

